# Aluminum Water Bottle dye sub template



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My press comes this week and I'm planning to show a sample of what I can do to my client in our meeting next week. 

Anyhow with that in mind I'm trying to order pre-printed transfers and the blanks at the same time. Because of this I don't have a bottle to measure. 

I looked online at coastal and the template size is 5.75" x 4.25". This just doesn't seem right. I switched the L and H which makes it seem a little better but then it seems too narrow. I'm also not sure exactly how far I can print horizontally before I'm no longer printing on one side of the bottle. 

Does anyone have a template they could send me? I've looked around online and Conde's are locked down, coastal and some sewing website have the same one, and other places suggest printable areas that are even smaller than the one I found on coastal. 

Thanks!


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Let me see if I can look at Conde for you, I am on my iPad and may not work..


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

What bottle? Never mind it won't let me download it to get the dimensions on the iPad and it's storming here and I can't get to my shop right now. But let me know what bottle number so if it stops storming I can run out there and see unless someone else helps before then..


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks!

I would hate for you to go in the middle of a storm back to the office...but if you are there on Monday I would absolutely appreciate if you let me know about the template when you are there. 

So I'm looking at this bottle from Conde : WB600W-CH
Product Detail for WB600W-CH - DyeTrans.com

Ideally though I would be using this one from Coastal, but of course it is backordered. Aluminum Water Bottle - 600ML - White Finish (sold each)

so I might end up ordering it from this website which apparently has the same exact product. The product image and the template are the same as that of coastal so it must be! 

Aluminum 600ML Water Bottle Sublimation Blank - WHITE

Coastal seems to be the sams size as Conde I think.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

it depends on what press your getting. 

conde print size is 6.14"x8.641"
coastal is 5.75"x4.25"

conde is using a Geo Knight press
coastal is using a china press


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

That makes sense. So this is an idiotic question but it is going to be a "landscape" wrap instead of portrait right? And if I'm wanting to print on just one side of the bottle I should keep my text on like the middle 1/3 of the template?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

jennGO said:


> That makes sense. So this is an idiotic question but it is going to be a "landscape" wrap instead of portrait right? And if I'm wanting to print on just one side of the bottle I should keep my text on like the middle 1/3 of the template?


it could be landscape or portrait it all depends on your image. If it will stretch to much or not. 

If Im printing just text then I try to either make it a wrap or if im just doing oneside I print and cut it and place it where I want it to go.

Also I found about 100 of the same waterbottles at a .99 Cents store and brought all of them. after I brought 2 to test and see if they worked. and you will want a green pad also for it.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I'm buying a green pad from dyesub.com or whatever I'm so turned around with all if these sub domains and similar sounding names haha. 

Good tip on the 99¢ store. I will have to check it out. I know you can order dollar tree products online in bulk


----------

